# Came clost to losing one and it would have been MY fault!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Had a kitten electrocuted today!! OMG thought I was gonna faint! Poor baby – she is lucky to be alive! Worked a lamp plug loose and must have touched it. I was in the room and I heard a loud pop and the lights went out on that side of the room. She was laying unconscious. I picked her up and thought she was dead then she jumped in my arms! She seems ok, just shell shocked. No pun intended. Taking a nap now. I told our foster coordinator about it and we think her new name will be Sparky!! Vet staff said to just monitor her. Whew. We are truly blessed in this house to be watched over. This is 3 times in a week we have been spared calamity!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh wow, yikes! :shock: I'm glad she was okay! Kittens can be so mischievous! I probably wouldn't have flagged the outlet itself as a hazard if there were plugs in it either. I would know to watch out for cord chewing, but it wouldn't have occurred to me that a kitten would actually be able to remove a plug from the outlet.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh My! I would have about fainted myself. Thankfully she seems alright. Kittens seem to find anything to get into.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Just reading that set my pulse racing so goodness knows how you felt. Hope she is all OK. Never thought to check the actual plug was in a socket fully.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

It must have been loose enough to wiggle it out enough to get a paw in there. I'm only guessing that that is what happened though. She is all vim and vigor this afternoon so no harm done but it knocked her out cold!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

WOW... Marcia, I was terrified just reading that... I couldn't imagine witnessing that!!! SO happy to hear she is doing well now!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm nixing the idea of a paw getting in there and leaning more towards biting the cord. Her little mouth is very swollen on one side (you can see her left cheek is swollen) and she seemed to be in a lot of pain last night. I had a vial of pain meds left over so I gave it to her and she was much better within minutes. This morning there is still a lot of swelling but she seems much better.

Here is the funny part - she was one of two kittens that were feral and VERY scared. I had been working with them here for a week and they were starting to come around. I had let them out of their cage to clean it and that is when the accident happened. Ever since then (her waking up to me talking to her) she has been all lovey dovey with me! Cries to be held and purrs up a storm today. I guess the electrocution really showed her how nice a momma can be!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh! Poor baby! I wouldn't have known what to do.  

How is she doing today? 

She is SO cute...very tempting...


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I know this is terrible to say... but her mouth swollen actually looks kind of cute lol! Reminds me of the pictures of dogs who eat bees and get stung. Very sad to hear she's in pain though 

That is so funny that she's lovey dovey now!  The electrocution knocked some sense into her... hehe she realized how great it is to have a nice human mommy to comfort her!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Was the inside of her mouth checked for any burns or cracked/chipped teeth?
She looks like a little Sweetie!
Hope she's all better soon!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I think she woke up to the Angel of Life standing over her and knows it! She is a total doll, and I agree that fat cheek was totally adorable. She won't let me look in her mouth and I'm too much of a wuss to force it. There has not been a vet or vet tech on call since Wednesday and won't be one until Monday because of the holiday week. They authorized me to give the pain meds and Clavamox antibiotic but that's it until Monday. She is getting better little by little. She cries for food and won't eat regular cat food so I have been indulging her with cut up chicken tender bits. She scarfed down about 1/4 cup this morning! At least it's something in her belly even though not nutritionally complete.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Sometimes I find our vet staff SO frustrating. I took Sparky in for them to look at her little electrocuted mouth. "WOW! That's bad!" they said. "I had no idea it was that bad!" They would not authorize more than 3 days of pain meds at the time so she has been without pain meds for over a day. Today and after one look they gave me a week of Buprenex!! YES, IT'S THAT BAD!! :cussing

Poor baby. At least now she can be pain free for awhile. Lesson learned, take a cat to the eVet even if they don't authorize it. I can always beg forgiveness later. My gut told me to go but my head said don't go against policy. Screw policy.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Poor baby indeed...
That's what I was afraid of with her mouth...
So glad you got the pain med for her!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

How scary! I am really glad she is okay. I think I would have fainted if this had hapenned to me.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, that's really frustrating that she was in pain needlessly. Poor little girl! But maybe she's learned a lesson too and won't try chewing cords anymore. Did they say how long they think it'll take before it's all healed?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

poor baby! I did not realize there were more than one page of comments before I did my previous post. I am so sorry that the poor baby's burn was that bad. I am glad she has the painkillers now. I wonder if feeding her meat baby food would be shooting maybe even serve it a little on the cold side. Did the vet give you a prognosis?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Well, day 2+ of not eating so I decide to try syringe feeding again last night. It was AWFUL, she was NOT having any of it, and I managed to make her mouth bleed. I took her to eVet last night hoping they could give her a shot to make her want to eat but there is no such thing. Really?? They gave her fluids, a shot of antibiotic instead of the oral Clavamox I'd been giving her and sent us home. $175 for basically nothing. They did advise increasing the frequency of her pain meds in an effort to better control the pain. She may eat something then they said. I got up at 2AM and gave her another dose but it still has not increased her desire to eat. Today is now day 3 with no food. '

I'm going to take her back in today to the shelter vet and ask about an E tube to get some food into her. Apparently it's a somewhat common procedure but has to be done under general anesthesia. We'll see what the shelter doc says. I don't want to give up on this girl, she deserves to make it through this awful ordeal and live out the remaining 8 lives in comfort.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh, poor baby, more healing vibes! Hope they can drop a feeding tube to get her through!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I took her back to the shelter and the vet tech showed me some feeding techniques. I feel better, her mouth looks better and she is happier on a more frequent pain med schedule. She is a happy drunk! She purrs up a storm and kneads the blanket in her bed when you come up to her. Such a sweetie! I managed to get 4 large 12CC syringes into her today. Doing better.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

So glad to hear this!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank Heavens Marcia! Go Sparky, Go Girl!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

What a relief that you were able to get some food into her! She sounds like such a sweetheart! <3


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank heavens!!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I had to catch up on this thread and I was feeling so bad and then a much better prognosis. You didn't give up and it paying off. Such good news. Thank goodness they have 9 lives!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I had limited success after that second feeding and ran out of pain meds so I talked to the shelter vet and she thinks it best to keep Sparky there where the experts can care for her in the vet suite. One of the vet techs is going to take her home overnight. I'll miss my baby girl, but frankly it's a load off my mind to have her there. She may not be happier but they can monitor her pain and feed her easier than I could. She was on some heavy duty pain meds and they are concerned about dependence. She will come hom (hopefully by the weekend) after this phase. I love this little girl. Here she is the night it happened.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Forgot I already posted that pic so here is another.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I can't even imagine that sweet thing laying still and shocked.


----------



## sasasola (Apr 5, 2013)

Awww! Look at that poofy lip! I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I hope she does too! I really miss her. I've fostered about 65 kittens so far and all of them I've loved from one degree or another but there are about 5 that really have stolen my heart and she is one! I can't stop thinking of her and wondering if she misses her nice warm cozy bed here. (I had a heating pad plugged in for her). She LOVED it.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

It's good she's getting Special Treatment at the vets...
Poor Sparky! She misses her mommy I'm sure, and will be happy to be back home!


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Poor baby! I hope she recovers quickly. She is adorable though.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

:luv

She is just precious! I'm glad you're getting a little break from having to worry about her. I hope she's back with you sooner rather than later!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

It makes a lot of sense for Sparky to be monitored at the vet's--for her sake and yours. I'm sure she'll be really glad to come home to you (and her heating pad) once she's feeling better though; Chez Marcia sounds like a pretty awesome place to be if you're a cat--I hear they have great amenities and the staff is top notch! 

A little bit off topic, but how is the other under-socialized kitten doing? Has he recovered from his scary encounter with your well-intentioned Hubby?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

dt8thd, yes, Will has recovered and is more social with me than ever. He marches to a different drummer, though. NEVER comes out when it's feeding time, preferring to eat on his own schedule and never asks for snuggles. On a positive note, he doesn't run when I go to pet him and will let me snuggle him without complaining. He is quiet and docile. He will make a great small apartment cat. He is definitely not feisty or even playful.

Sparky has been under the care of the vet tech at her home for several days now and her family has fallen in love with her and her cuteness overload and want to adopt her! YEA - I miss her but getting her out of my house was definitely the right thing to do - I was getting pretty smitten! She will have a permanent home of her own for Christmas!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Great news on Sparky!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy Dance for Sparky!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Lovely news!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yea! Sparky is "home"! the vet tech's family adoption plans fell through so she is back with me until she gains the required weight for spaying and adoption. The vet tech said she was SO sassy she would chase the dog around! Such a cutie! I love her little face! All the swelling is gone and she is eating on her own again! :thumb


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh! Such a sweet little face!! <3

I'm sorry to hear that the adoption fell through (ugh, I hate it when that happens), but I can't say we'll mind having her around Catforum for a little bit longer.


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

She will find her forever home in no time


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Cute kitty and even cuter name (although it was born of less than ideal circumstances  )! I'm sure she'll find a wonderful home in no time!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Here is a pic of Sparky and Sara. Sparky is going up for adoption tomorrow. In the pics of her her right eye looks weird but not in daylight. The doc could not find anything wrong so she got the clean bill of health for adoption. In the bottom photo Sparky is on the left and Sara on the right. Sara will wait for her bother Seth to get cleared then be put up next week.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG they're both adorable.  Look at the huge ears on Sara! Sparky looks like a miniature of her, down to the white paws, although her markings aren't as pronounced. Those little white paws are so cute.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

My friend's cat chewed a major wire in the cellar and really messed up her mouth. She had a hole in the roof of her mouth and lost some teeth with exposed bone in her mouth. She was on pain meds for months and it took a long time to heal. She also would chew her wire to her computer so she put plastic tubing around it. I've never had a cat chew wires or cords. Guess I've been lucky

Kathy


----------



## Chirrup (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm glad Sparky's okay! I'm forever paranoid about our two chewing wires but they seem to be over that for now. We'll see when teething starts!


----------

